# western 1000 for sale pittsburgh pa



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Putting my western 1000 up for sale. Was using bagged with it and have gone full size/ bulk so no need for this. I purchased new for 2000$ november of 2016. Used 5 times throughout the 2016/2017 season and hasnt been used at all this season. Sits in a heated garage all year and is soaked in wd40/ fluid film. Have all the wiring and controller which all looks new. It also has a karrier 80lb vibrator on it. Im not sure what to ask for it so make me an offer. I also have pallets of magnesium chloride im not using if somebody wants to make it a package deal for all of it. Will trade for a plow possibly. Im located 1 hour outside pittsburgh pa. 

-Cody


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats your zip code?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

dirtymartini said:


> Whats your zip code?


15066


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

heres some pictures of the spreader and the bagged magnesium chloride


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

spreader pending sale


----------

